# Help! Brake rub issue!



## Flamario (Oct 10, 2011)

The issue started with bad rotors.. Bought and replaced front rotors and that fixed vibration on braking. Replaced brake pads with rotors..

The same day I started having issues with my front driver side brakes sounding like they were constantly running, I know they don't release with the piston but it's tight enough to keep me from spinning only one rotation by free spin.It sounds like they're rubbing pretty hard, the sound is noticeable when slowing down from high speeds, sounds like a rubbing sound. 

Bearings seem to be fine as it does not make the sound with the brakes removed. Brake caliper slider pins and brake pad clips have been greased but not replaced. 

Could an alignment issue cause the front driver side wheel to make that sound?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flamario (Oct 10, 2011)

Noticed a slight shake around 60-70mph on the way home.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Alignment will not cause a rubbing issue. Are the caliper slides free??


----------



## Flamario (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. The sliders are perfectly free and recently greased. Im at a loss, I've personally done everything that I can with the tools I own.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Try this when it won't roll over easly, loosen the bleeder and see if the tires rolls then. If so, you have a bad brake hose. If not, then check the pads for binding in the holders, if all is good there, might be a bad calliper.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Flamario said:


> Yes. The sliders are perfectly free and recently greased. Im at a loss, I've personally done everything that I can with the tools I own.


Where are you located? Maybe a local GTO owner would be willing to take a look?


----------



## Flamario (Oct 10, 2011)

Located in Huntsville, Alabama.. the only local GTO owners here are kids who have no respect for the cars they own.

The old brake pad clips were a little rusty and I couldn't find a place that offered just the two clips. I'm thinking I might change those out with new ones just for ****s and gigs.

I noticed on the way home from work today when slowing down from 45-60mph it only gets a little louder when I press on the brakes, when I release you can still notice the sound.

I went through some twisties and listened for bearing racket, I heard no change in sound, only happens when slowing down. Noticed a slight shake at 60-70.. and the steering wheel is cocked a little to the left when the car is traveling straight.

Thanks again for the help this far.


----------



## Flamario (Oct 10, 2011)

Noticed a change in sound. 

I lifted the front end up, hand spun both front wheels. OFC there will be a sound from the brakes on the rotor, but it was near silent. Both wheels sounded the same, but one I could spin 5 times with a gentle tap, and the left was hardly one complete spin.

The sound I'm hearing is when slowing down and only when the car is on the ground. 

I'm starting to think the front drives side bearing is to blame.. any ways I could check for certain if that IS the problem?

THANKS!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Flamario said:


> I'm starting to think the front drives side bearing is to blame.. any ways I could check for certain if that IS the problem?
> 
> THANKS!





Rukee said:


> Try this when it won't roll over easly, loosen the bleeder and see if the tires rolls then. If so, you have a bad brake hose. If not, then check the pads for binding in the holders, if all is good there, might be a bad calliper.


What I said....


----------



## Flamario (Oct 10, 2011)

Tried the bleeder valve and no change. Broke down and ordered a hub bearing. Should be here this weekend for me to see if that is the culprit. 

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Remove the caliper and pads, put the tire back on and try to roll it over again. If it's the hub it will still be hard to turn, I'm betting it's going to be something with the brakes though.


----------



## Flamario (Oct 10, 2011)

Problem update: Changes hub bearing, tire turns over much better. 

Sound still exists, when slowing down a roar sound is heard, almost sounds like a tire rub. Checked struts and no signs of rub. 

Posted in this post are pictures of both: driver rear, passenger rear tires. The wheel gap between fender on both sides are different by a quarter inch. 

Driver side rear is up higher in the fender, passenger side rear has more space. 

Any ideas on the problem?


----------



## harlan41 (Aug 19, 2012)

Check and make sure the backing plate isn't rubbing the rotor. Have seen this happen many times.


----------

